# Going to Australia travelling need advice



## mesie1985 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive started loking into getting my visa, should i just apply for it directly or do it through an agency? I dont know what way to go, worried that theyre just trying to make a bit of money off me?


----------



## adkutz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi mesie,

Moving to another country usually involves a lot of paperwork. It surely helps getting an agent to shift trough a that mumbo jumbo and get a visa stamped that will help you enter. So for that pain they will charge you. What you need to look out for is if the agent is registered and legal. This is simple by checking the agents accreditation, license and asking around. I am from Dubai and our agent kept sending emailers and general adverts (during the time we were using them) in how an authentic agent has to be MARA recognized. Here that seems to be a concrete recognition. We have been successful in getting an entry into Australia. Please google Aries International migration consultants. I cannot post a link as j am a new member and only after five posts can I do so. 

Good luck. 

Cheers,
Adkutz


----------



## hend (Mar 15, 2012)

Hiii i want to migrate too but iam soo lost i think the accredit agent in egypt is the australin embassy only i donot know where to start first if u can give me some advice plz


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Australian government (embassy included) do not provide advice. This is against separation of duties and integrity principles of the government.

The best place to start is www.immi.gov.au


----------



## hend (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for ur replay .Yeah i think that is the one . But where r u from?


----------



## hend (Mar 15, 2012)

If u have exprience in the immigration i want to ask u if it is easy to get work and house there in australia and how long the visa take to be accepted


----------



## sunny29 (Feb 17, 2012)

Go and Get directly, otherwise you may charged very high by the agency. It is very easy to get Visa for a specified genuine reason. Always book your accommodation while going Australia because it is the most visiting place for many travelers and tourists. Also get some necessary stuff with you. 

Happy Journey!!


----------



## AIT (Mar 25, 2012)

How long will you be traveling in Australia for? If it is 90 days or less it is likely very similar to Americans getting a visa. Mine took literally seconds to obtain. A 6 or a 12 month visa takes a little bit longer and if you're young enough you can get a working holiday visa for up to a year with the ability to work if your funds get low.

Have fun!!!


----------

